# Want to learn asm.



## redhat (Mar 12, 2011)

I am interested in assembly level coding. I dont have much idea about it though. As part of my course, I have studies microprocessor programming on the 8085 microprocessor. I now want to learn to program on a higher level of machines, so I can then develop my skill set into writing a bootstrapper, since I am interested in going into OS designing sometime soon. Can someone please guide me as to where I should start?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

Me too need to learn Assembly asap! "Need", since its part of my MCA! I am unable to clear the subject even after two tries. The commands in ASM just doesn't make sense, no matter how much I try, despite for the fact that I am good in C, C++.
Please anyone Recommend a good start for the same. Thru ebooks, or any other online resource!


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 12, 2011)

here are some links that i used to learn asm,

Input and Output (I/O) in 8086 Assembly Language    ,   Assembly Language Tutorials - Page5 - Interruptions and file managing - Free Computer Science Tutorials - Provided by Laynetworks.com  ,   Assembly Language Tutorials - Page5 - Interruptions and file managing - Free Computer Science Tutorials - Provided by Laynetworks.com  ,  Assembly Language Tutorials - Page5 - Interruptions and file managing - Free Computer Science Tutorials - Provided by Laynetworks.com

hope this helps,it helped for me....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ thanks, those links are a good starting point


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

redhat said:


> I am interested in assembly level coding. I dont have much idea about it though. As part of my course, I have studies microprocessor programming on the 8085 microprocessor. I now want to learn to program on a higher level of machines, so I can then develop my skill set into writing a bootstrapper, since I am interested in going into OS designing sometime soon. Can someone please guide me as to where I should start?



Not sure about OS designing, but GNUSim8085 is a good tool to work with 8085 assembly programming. Try basic programs with it and then go further.


----------

